# Brownsville resacas?



## Klanecfsb (Feb 23, 2012)

New to the forum, and also new to Brownsville. I'm down here for work and looking to do some fishing. Maybe get after some bass from the shore. Was wondering how the fishing is in the resacas I've seen driving around town.


----------



## Klanecfsb (Feb 23, 2012)

Went for some bass at the valley international cc. Got skunked


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to 2cool, Klanecfsb.

It's been about 45 years since I lived in the area and frequented RGV resacas. I imagine things are quite a bit different now, but the resacas are all connected and meander around through farming communities. Way back then, catfish, gaspergou and bass (sm. and lg.) could be caught. Huge gar if you're into that sort of thing. But then, way back then, the snow birds hadn't overrun the place, buying up resaca front property everywhere. Then, most everybody knew everybody and farmers and ranchers didn't much care if neighbors tresspassed to hunt or fish.

In short, I am not going to be able to help you out much on the information you seek. But, I will suggest this .. get someone to tell you how to get to "the arroyo". This time of year I bet the reds are still running hot and heavy. Best of luck, dude!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Try the resaca by the zoo. But if you want to get into the best bass action in Texas, take a trip to Zapata and fish Falcon lake. I like to stay at Beacon Lodge ($60 a day for a cabin) and fish the shore. You will be surprised what you'll get into...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The term resaca does not come up much. I had friends from Brownsville who used the word a lot. I have questioned Hispanics about the term, thinking it was spanish, and they were not familiar with it. It seems to be a very regional term.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

The word "resaca" may be Spanglish. It's rough meaning is "reclaim". The Spanish word, sacar, means "to get", so, resaca, roughly translated means "re-get". When you figure that these resacas were developed to capure floodwaters from the Rio Grande and act as a watershed for the surrounding farmland to be used for irrigation, it all makes sense.


----------

